# Post Your Christmas Lights! - Constructive Criticism Welcome



## Promature (Dec 19, 2013)

Took at about 9pm last night. I hope to do a little better tonight and go out early AM when the ocean breeze is calm. Then I might be able to stop the lens down and take a longer exposure. Shot with 10-22mm @ 10mm, f/5.6, 1.3sec, ISO 400.


----------



## Promature (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Post Your Christmas Lights! - Constructive Critism Welcome*

Got a chance to get back to the Mansion tonight. Four shots with the EF-S 10-22mm below have no post-processing other than cropping and lens profile correction. 

*First & Second shot*:
10mm
f/16
20 sec
ISO 100

*Third & Fourth shot:*
14mm
f/16
10 sec
ISO 100


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 25, 2013)

Taken last night, Christmas Eve. An annual luminaria lighting held at Tumacacori Mission National Historic Park in southern Arizona.

5D2 with 24-105 f/4 L.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 29, 2013)

.
5D3
ef 24-70L @ 28mm
f/6.7
2 sec
ISO 160

*Where I Don't Live*


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 24, 2014)

Let's see if we can revive this for Christmas 2014. I did this inside my loft - the background is a large photo I have in a window lit by an LCD panel underneath. The nativity scene is a small carving - about 2 inches big. I lit it with a candle (blocking the front of the candle with my hand with a black glove).

5D3 with 100 2_8 macro (old non L)


----------



## panterck (Dec 24, 2014)

Rathaus Christmas Market in Vienna 2 nights ago


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 25, 2014)

I went back this Christmas Eve to Tumacacori Mission. Last year (post three above) I got a good shot of the exterior. This time I got a clean shot of the interior by being there right at closing as the people were leaving.


----------



## fpdv01 (Dec 26, 2014)

A multitude of lights for this house!
Canon EOS 50D
f/4.0
ISO 640
1/40 sec.
@13mm


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: Post Your Christmas Lights! - Constructive Critism Welcome*



Promature said:


> Got a chance to get back to the Mansion tonight. Four shots with the EF-S 10-22mm below have no post-processing other than cropping and lens profile correction.
> 
> *First & Second shot*:
> 10mm
> ...



Very nice. Try photographing holiday lights before it's completely dark out. You don't want too much sun either though. There's a sweet spot. The sky will be dark, but still a bit blue.

The idea is to get just enough light to show the house, lawn, etc. while not overpowering the lights.

I think you'll like the result.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Dec 25, 2017)

I am resurrecting the old Christmas light thread to see if we can get more people to jump in. After missing the last two years, I returned last night (Christmas Eve) to the old mission for the annual luminarias (see previous year posts above).

Canon 5D4 with 24-70 f4L.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 26, 2017)

I took some pictures of two houses across the street from mine. 

http://www.stevelee.name/christmas2017/index.html


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Great shots, everyone. Keep posting. 8)


----------



## peterzuehlke (Dec 26, 2017)

From Ventura Harbor last year. couldn't make it up there this year. The last one is my "Rudolf" in the rigging.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 26, 2017)

I have taken many pictures of the holiday lights near the city hall in Honolulu, but I won’t get them edited and posted until I get back home. 

I did some bracketing, and it appears that about one stop underexposed on my G7X II is about right to keep down the spreading of the images of the lights themselves. I shoot RAW, so pulling the highlight slider to the left will likely help that, too. I probably am not losing any shadow detail in the process, not any I care about. From experience I think I am likely to pull the black slider left a maybe even the shadow slide a little left rather than right. Much of the time in editing, I’m aiming to make the picture look like things looked to me at the time I took it.


----------

